# Just An Idea!!!



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

just think of this if we polled to pick a local or national best rescue centre or something in that way for reps,and all put just a £1 may be a one off thing with the forums last 90 days visiters we would make over £2.5k for that centre!!!!

what do you think?could we do this?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

why just £1?


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

well nearly everyone can afford a pound really,if you start asking for more people say a big NO from minute one...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

damo said:


> well nearly everyone can afford a pound really,if you start asking for more people say a big NO from minute one...


true.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

have you voted???


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I votes yes, so long as its an atual reptile rescue, not some bloke with loads of reps in his bedroom, i know a bloke that calls himself a rescue, but keeps em in his room, to me thats not a proper resue, yes he has recsued some snakes and lizards but then he breeds them and selss the babies, c'mon lol.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> I votes yes, so long as its an atual reptile rescue, not some bloke with loads of reps in his bedroom, i know a bloke that calls himself a rescue, but keeps em in his room, to me thats not a proper resue, yes he has recsued some snakes and lizards but then he breeds them and selss the babies, c'mon lol.


yes i agree they would have to be known,by the forum or something,imagine how much food that would buy or pay an electric bill or two...


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

To save any uncertainty about the recipients, why not give it to various conservation programmes instead?


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yea that would be good....visiters the last 90 days were 2681 loads of money!!!!: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd give £1 easily if it would help reps (or any animal in fact!)


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

I voted YES and i would pay more aswell :no1::no1: But 3 people said NO :bash::bash::bash: Same on them....


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yea i thought this would go far and everyone would say yes because we all love our reps and have an interest in them so we would mostly be happy to help others by giving a pound,

if people cant afford it but would if they could can they please vote yes....: victory:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

i said yes


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

damo said:


> yes i agree they would have to be known,by the forum or something,imagine how much food that would buy or pay an electric bill or two...


Last year we rescued in the region of 800 animals, 60% came from customs, police and local authorities the rest from the public after "the lodger left it behind"

My leccy bill is in the region of £4000 a year and the food bill is about £3000, which includes fruit and veg live and frozen and last year £4200 on vets bills

I mostly fund this from breeding my tarantulas and selling the off spring, occasionally i have torts or the odd snake avaliable which are also bred by me, apart from royals which a very good friend of mine gives me cos he doesnt keep normals when he breeds.

Every genuine rescue centre has huge bills so i ma sure any donation to your local centre would be very much appreciated.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Last year we rescued in the region of 800 animals, 60% came from customs, police and local authorities the rest from the public after "the lodger left it behind"
> 
> My leccy bill is in the region of £4000 a year and the food bill is about £3000, which includes fruit and veg live and frozen and last year £4200 on vets bills
> 
> ...


 
thanks for this it might open peoples eyes to give and say yes....


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

damo said:


> thanks for this it might open peoples eyes to give and say yes....


No problem, i wish there was no need for any rescue centres but alas with the pet trade as it is and the amount of trophy pets being bought we are all busy, luckily for me though i have been breeding torts and tarantulas for more years than i care to remember and do manage to balance the books somehow, though sometimes it is tough

so for anyone rescueing, good on ya, and i hope things work well for you!!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Voted yes great idea


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes but ill only give charity to a registered charity though.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

i voted yes it makes for a good idea if it could be set up somehow.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

ive sent the mod's a pm on how it could be done..

watch this space....: victory:


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

186 people have viewed but only 20 people have voted com'on vote if you read the thread....

the mod's are having a chat about this and will feed back soon...: victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Why not donate it to the FBH, IHS or similar group?


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Why not donate it to the FBH, IHS or similar group?


 
this is exactly what i was thinking....but then its only a quid...so could we not do a £1 each?????(just for the ihs or fbh...not all the clubs!!!)

I would!


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Why not donate it to the FBH, IHS or similar group?


Not everyone agrees with the way they do things. Donating straight to a charity or recsue centre means your money is more likely to go directly towards helping reptiles in need.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nah !


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> Not everyone agrees with the way they do things.


I have been asking for a complete reshuffle of these organisations for over 5 years now so i do FULLY understand where you are coming from. I personally think the whole situation is an embarrasment.

It doesn't mean they don't need the cash though. Especially when you consider you wont need rescues if they aren't able to do their job properly.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I voted yes.. but from past experience there are both good and bad registered charities.. so we need to be VERY careful who were giving our cash to.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont see why not


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Every genuine rescue centre has huge bills so i ma sure any donation to your local centre would be very much appreciated.


Too true and many of them don't get any kind of help like the big organisations such as the RSPCA, who I wouldn't donate to if I won the biggest lottery jackpot ever!!!

If I ever did win the lottery (like pigs might fly!) I would give what I didn't need to animal welfare, but it would be to the smaller organisations that struggle on because they don't get big funding.



WeThePeople said:


> Yes but ill only give charity to a registered charity though.


What about "not for profit organisations?" There are a lot of people rescuing animals out there who can't get charitable status, but who are 'not for profit', like the Sanctuary where I work.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

id give it without a doubt but why give it to someone who just calls themselves a rescue when you can put it towards those like the FBH who are fighting for our rights to keep reptiles


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

id give it without a doubt but why give it to someone who just calls themselves a rescue when you can put it towards those like the FBH who are fighting for our rights to keep reptiles


----------



## Mr.Happy (Feb 14, 2007)

feorag said:


> Too true and many of them don't get any kind of help like the big organisations such as the RSPCA, who I wouldn't donate to if I won the biggest lottery jackpot ever!!!
> 
> If I ever did win the lottery (like pigs might fly!) I would give what I didn't need to animal welfare, but it would be to the smaller organisations that struggle on because they don't get big funding.
> 
> ...


I agree with what Feorag said :up: there.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

YES i agree with most of your replys,but like we are all saying we need to be carefull where it goes,but it just goes to show if we are all thinking the same we can make a difference somewhere and the forum will be thanked for it and recognised as a good forum and other people may join,plus we can sleep at night knowing we have have made a difference......


keep them coming!!!!!:smile::smile:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

perhaps we could think about giving the donations to several different charities...

i think it would be important that whatever organisation we gave to should be voted on by the people giving the money..

that way everyone can feel happy they are giving to a worthwhile cause..


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yes i think we should have so many and vote on three depending how much money we got all together,

eg;if we got the 2861 would be nice,we could give it to three centres which would make a big difference to them...

i also think we need to get the mod's to have there say,on who and they should look into them before we hand the money over...


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

My experience as a fundrasiser has proven that people will always 'SAY' they want to help, but in reality, when it comes down to the crunch they dont deliver the goods. Had so many people say they'd love to help, just 'not right now' or 'I'm too busy' is another favorite. I will be donating money to several charities when i start working again, and i'm not just saying that.


----------



## muckypup (Aug 15, 2007)

I much rather the money went to a very small rescue center. One which has no paid staff, no admin costs to cover or expensive overheads which generally eat into any donations.

Something run by a volunteer/s. From home is fine as long as they have good facilities, integrity, are *not breeding them or selling them on*, but rehoming them for free. The latter ensures that unwanted reptiles are easily found good new homes, possibly with people who would love a snake without the long term commitment of owning one. Thus discouraging them from buying one from hatchling, this would go a long way to reducing the number of unwanted reptiles in the UK.

The animal rescue place can easily be visited by several board members and conditions reported back here. There could be further visits to monitor conditions.

We could start by making a list of what we expect from a volunteer run rescue centre, then ask for submissions from such centers and see if they meet that criteria, are open to visits from appointed board members etc

It's a great idea if done well, and it could really help encourage grassroots community based efforts with very low costs and a high return in animal welfare/rescue. 

Having worked in the charity sector I am against supporting larger charities as the amount of waste, admin and staff costs are IMO unjustifiable. I much prefer supporting smaller volunteer run initiatives where 100% of the money would directly go into paying for animal welfare.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

YEA GOOD POINT!!!this is what we need feed back from people,then yes have some rules first....

mod's whats your feed back if any????


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

i voted no, i don't give money to comic relief, children in need or nothing like that.
i've busted my balls most of my life to provide and have money for myself and the vast majoriy of the time i just keep my head above water. every penny of my money is accounted for and why the hell would i give money to an organisation that i have no idea whether they are going to spend it on novelty coffee cups or improving the life of the reptiles they get?


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Id happily give a pound if it was to help animals =] just tell me who to send the money to...and is it by paypal?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

All good stuff but rather than raise money then choose a lucky rescue centre, wouldn't it be better to name one or more centres, tell us all about them, set a target for the fund to reach and then ask for donations? 
That way people know right from the start where their money will be going.

Natrix


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

Bump.....


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i'd happily give a couple of pounds as a one off if someone started a fundraiser on here  
by paypal im guessing? 
Owen


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah what a great idea (our vote was yes) anything to help animals. :no1::lol2:


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

Up Up N Away....


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

im not impressed...out of 2681 visiters on an average,only 56 people said they would give the £1,but thanks to those people give your selfs a pat on the back!!!!!the others good luck to you and i hope you never have to have help in the future!!!!!!

thats that then........


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

and who gets to pick this oh so lucky centre.

that's the point - no-one will agree and it'll turn into a huge argument.

bad idea writen with the best intentions.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

bci said:


> and who gets to pick this oh so lucky centre.
> 
> that's the point - no-one will agree and it'll turn into a huge argument.
> 
> bad idea writen with the best intentions.


If you read the thread it says that we would pick one or may 3,and have the help from the mods as well,if you look it says idea as well so,nothing as been concrete yet..bet you said no didnt you?shame on you:smile::lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

damo said:


> If you read the thread it says that we would pick one or may 3,*and have the help from the mods as well*,if you look it says idea as well so,nothing as been concrete yet..bet you said no didnt you?shame on you:smile::lol2:


 
They are only "normal" people, all with differing opinions between them. Not sure why you're forcing this point.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> They are only "normal" people, all with differing opinions between them. Not sure why you're forcing this point.


because we could make a difference somewhere,we all keep complaining about places,and saying i wouldnt do this and that but it dont seem that we help so lets.....

not being force full or nasty,just want to help!!!!dont anyone else....


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> They are only "normal" people, all with differing opinions between them. Not sure why you're forcing this point.


 
a good point, and with 2 1/2 k + members you'll get big bitching going down, everyone thinking their cause is best........ not worth the agro imo


----------

